# Tmobile in Flamingo



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

Anybody tried their T-Mobile in Flamingo lately? Their new map shows better coverage out front than AT&T, but with less coverage out back. I got AT&T just to have coverage out front but really dislike them but don't want to switch if T-Mobile doesn't really have coverage. Thanks in advance! Also posting in general as it gets more action than here.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

This thread pretty much covers the ground....
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/tmobile-in-flamingo.50300/


----------

